# Molt Migrators



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Last years young and this years non-breeders are heading north to the Artic to molt.Must have seen 10 good sized flocks go over the golf course when I was working this morning.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken,

I have seen the same thing down here when I'm outing running in the mornings. I have seen a couple flocks each morning for the last 4 days. There are between 8-20 birds in the flocks.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm from Wisconsin and every year now within a day of June 6 I see molt migration flights, usually in the AM. This year was right on schedule, June 6 around 8 AM I saw a flock heading north.


----------

